

Show HN: csswizardry-grids—Simple, ‘semantic’, nestable, responsive grid system - csswizardry
https://github.com/csswizardry/csswizardry-grids

======
lewisflude
Looks like an absolutely delicious grid system! I enjoyed your talk on
abstracting the grid into it's own layer by adding extra markup.

I was wondering if you've read Grid Systems in Graphic Design?

~~~
csswizardry
Hi!

> I enjoyed your talk on abstracting the grid into it's own layer by adding
> extra markup.

Thank you very much!

> I was wondering if you've read Grid Systems in Graphic Design?

I haven’t actually, but I’ve always fancied myself a copy. Recommended?

~~~
lewisflude
Highly recommended. Although I'd encountered all of the concepts in the book
beforehand, the way everything's put together really got me thinking. It's a
little bit pricey at £50, but it sits at home nicely on my bookshelf.

